# Fangs for the lift: Snake shock for driver Read more: http://www.news.com.au/nationa



## Fuscus (Mar 2, 2011)

AS he drove along the highway, Troy Vella was troubled by a banging noise from beneath his car.
When he arrived at work at Mascot, NSW, he got out to inspect what he thought would be a tree branch



Fangs for the lift: Snake shock for driver | News.com.au


----------



## Colin (Mar 2, 2011)

> The snake was taken to the reptile vet and given a clean bill of health



It doesn't look to healthy to me in this pic that accompanies the story


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 2, 2011)

Looked pretty small for 2m lol


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 2, 2011)

It was a nice looking Red Belly,nice vibrant red-black


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 2, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> It was a nice looking Red Belly,nice vibrant red-black


 Yeah it sure is, I hope it survived


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin said:


> It doesn't look to healthy to me in this pic that accompanies the story


I thought the same thing. But if the animal had been dragged a distance one would expect more damage. Another thing, how did the animal bite in that position?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 2, 2011)

Watch the video, it definately survived.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 2, 2011)

according to the article the snake was fine.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> I thought the same thing. But if the animal had been dragged a distance one would expect more damage. Another thing, how did the animal bite in that position?


 
He opened the door to get out and to see what the noise was and that is when it bit him, he then shut the door catching the animal as it is in the pic.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 2, 2011)

So where was the RBB originally stuck before he got bit and shut the door on it..?


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Mar 2, 2011)

was it stuck in the door, then dropped as he opened to check, and then stuck again?
seems like the only way i could explain how it was there


----------



## hrafna (Mar 2, 2011)

watching the video, how can the guy describe the snake as being "on all fours"???


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 2, 2011)

hrafna said:


> watching the video, how can the guy describe the snake as being "on all fours"???


 lol, I noticed that too.
I am actually quite upset about this as it has enforced the typical misconception that snakes chase you down and kill your children, even driving through the city we are not safe!!!


----------



## aspidito (Mar 2, 2011)

well after watching that video last night I cringed in horror at the bad practise of securing that snake, no offence intended to the individual but I sincerely hope this has been highlighted & the snake catcher informed of the errors & retraining advised before someone using that method gets a bite.


----------



## Torah (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow !


----------



## hrafna (Mar 2, 2011)

pardon the language here, but that guy just sounded like a [email protected]#, "so what do you want to see happen to the snake?" "well i want it to cover my insurance because seriously, whatever damage has been done by the snake is worth soooooo much more than an animals life, esp when said animal is just acting like it was made to act like. esp if it was stuck in a car door like that!" (yes i took an "artistic" approach to what he actually said)


----------



## slim6y (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's a direct Copy and Paste of the four comments at the bottom of this article on the courier mail:

#
Jason 4006 of Brisbane Posted at 5:58 AM Today

Only worried about his car??

Comment 1 of 4
#
Larry Hilltoph of Bulimba Posted at 6:01 AM Today

Shame. only good snake is a dead one.

Comment 2 of 4
#
nat of qld of queensland Posted at 9:09 AM Today

thats it!.. going to get a sun roof put in so i get outta the car!.. glad he ok, his heart is better than mine!

Comment 3 of 4
#
K.T. of Rochedale of Rochedale Posted at 10:48 AM Today

It never ceases to amaze me. Quote"The snake was taken to the reptile vet and given a clean bill of health." The only good snake is a dead one.Why do people persevere in protecting snakes.

Comment 4 of 4


Please begin to put your comments in too... Fangs for the lift: Snake shock for driver | Courier Mail


----------



## Clarke.93 (Mar 2, 2011)

I think he said it was in the car then opened and then it was there orrr it was up under the car, waited till it stopped then moved away then when he opened the door it came back at him then getting stuck in the car door, this is what happened to my dad a brown was in the wheel arch some how opened to get out and got him.


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

I posted a comment but it didn't get published. Maybe I shouldn't have said the previous commenters were stupid. Or maybe the website just agrees with those attitudes


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 2, 2011)

hrafna said:


> pardon the language here, but that guy just sounded like a [email protected]#, "so what do you want to see happen to the snake?" "well i want it to cover my insurance because seriously, whatever damage has been done by the snake is worth soooooo much more than an animals life, esp when said animal is just acting like it was made to act like. esp if it was stuck in a car door like that!" (yes i took an "artistic" approach to what he actually said)



He sounded like a guy who just got tagged by a dangerous snake making light of the situation. You sound like a d(your word) with no sense of humour!


----------



## hrafna (Mar 2, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> He sounded like a guy who just got tagged by a dangerous snake making light of the situation. You sound like a d(your word) with no sense of humour!


 well i am sorry if i show more concern for an animal's wellbeing than some guys car! next time i will keep my opinion to myself. thank you for the constructive criticism!


----------



## jinin (Mar 2, 2011)

hrafna said:


> watching the video, how can the guy describe the snake as being "on all fours"???


 
Lol, i hope he said on all force lol.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 2, 2011)

hrafna said:


> well i am sorry if i show more concern for an animal's wellbeing than some guys car! next time i will keep my opinion to myself. thank you for the constructive criticism!



Personally i'm more concerned with a person who has been bitten by a dangerous snake. You do realise that he didn't kill it and he didn't trap it in his door intentionally, right?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 2, 2011)

Most importantly though, on your note of animal welfare, he didn't advocate killing the snake.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 2, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Watch the video, it definately survived.


 
Oops! I didn't even notice the video


----------



## Crimson (Mar 2, 2011)

aspidito said:


> well after watching that video last night I cringed in horror at the bad practise of securing that snake, no offence intended to the individual but I sincerely hope this has been highlighted & the snake catcher informed of the errors & retraining advised before someone using that method gets a bite.



I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that lol


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 2, 2011)

hrafna said:


> well i am sorry if i show more concern for an animal's wellbeing than some guys car! next time i will keep my opinion to myself. thank you for the constructive criticism!



I think if you watch it when it comes to that bit...he's got a smile on his face and the reporter is also laughing, so I think he's simply making light of the situation as waruikazi has said.

I hardly expect him to seriously want the snake to pay his excess on a few little scratches which will probably buff out.


----------



## jack (Mar 2, 2011)

all a bit odd this story... and the telegraph did a great job with it!


----------



## hrafna (Mar 2, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Personally i'm more concerned with a person who has been bitten by a dangerous snake. You do realise that he didn't kill it and he didn't trap it in his door intentionally, right?


for starters if he was at risk of going downhill, they (the hospital) would never have let the cameras in the room. secondly i do realise that it was an attempt to lighten the issue, no he didn't condone the death of the snake or any harm. 99.999999999% of people would have reacted after a bite just like that (meaning the car door), hell he could be the worlds nicest person, all i am saying is that the video doesn't come off in a good light for him, esp to people who respect snakes and animals in general. the video comes off as a "omg my car" video that lacks concern for the snake and himself. yes i do also know that the media can flip things to sound how they want it to, hence why most comments on that link were mainly negative to the snake.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2011)

hrafna said:


> for starters if he was at risk of going downhill, they (the hospital) would never have let the cameras in the room. secondly i do realise that it was an attempt to lighten the issue, no he didn't condone the death of the snake or any harm. 99.999999999% of people would have reacted after a bite just like that (meaning the car door), hell he could be the worlds nicest person, all i am saying is that the video doesn't come off in a good light for him, esp to people who respect snakes and animals in general. the video comes off as a "omg my car" video that lacks concern for the snake and himself. yes i do also know that the media can flip things to sound how they want it to, hence why most comments on that link were mainly negative to the snake.


 
I agree with the other guys on this, after I saw the vid and he made his comment I just laughed, thought it was funny. At least he had the sense and the humour to laugh about the situation rather than go on a rampage about killing all the snakes in the world as they chased him and tried to kill him.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 2, 2011)

hrafna said:


> for starters if he was at risk of going downhill, they (the hospital) would never have let the cameras in the room. secondly i do realise that it was an attempt to lighten the issue, no he didn't condone the death of the snake or any harm. 99.999999999% of people would have reacted after a bite just like that (meaning the car door), hell he could be the worlds nicest person, all i am saying is that the video doesn't come off in a good light for him, esp to people who respect snakes and animals in general. the video comes off as a "omg my car" video that lacks concern for the snake and himself. yes i do also know that the media can flip things to sound how they want it to, hence why most comments on that link were mainly negative to the snake.



No you actually called him a '[email protected]#,' not the story, atleast that is what i took from your post. And i think you are wrong. The bloke didn't intentionally harm the snake, he called a pro to come and remove it and he wished it no harm (apparently) even though he copped a bite from it (did i mention it was a dangerous snaketoo?). He made light of the situation, he made his car the point of his story rather than him. 

So i go back to what i said earlier, i think you are the unkown word you posted (unless it's somethign really nasty, i don't like using those nasty words!) because you have no sense of humour!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 2, 2011)

And yeah i noticed the bag handling too. I was gonna say something but then i thought maybe that's just the way some people do it...


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

I couldn't watch the video (crappy work computers with no Flash). Did they say it was probably a dry bite or is RBB venom just not that toxic


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 2, 2011)

2 meters...pffft only 1. I love RBB i cant wait to get some.

Ben


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> I couldn't watch the video (crappy work computers with no Flash). Did they say it was probably a dry bite or is RBB venom just not that toxic



He was still in a pressure bandage when they were filming him. That done correctly can make the time between a bite and symptoms showing quite long. It could have been any number of reasons for how he appeared but no the vid didn't say.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2011)

Didn't he say he felt a pain in his leg and nausea..??

Ahh, dry in the mouth, leg was a bit painful and started to feel nauseas


----------



## slim6y (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm still so surprised at the 'typical' aussie reply... Were these replies (as posted earlier) just trolls? They can't all possibly believe the only good snake is a dead snake... Can they?

I honestly can't stand that attitude (no matter what the animal). And it worries me this attitude exists.

I do however, understand the attitude. I certainly can't condone it.

Was it the reporting that suggested people should all don on their snake whacking gear for snake whacking day...? 

Why is this attitude so rife amongst the general populous? 

Is there a chance it could be changed???

Is Gordo the man to do that???

There's so many questions and so little time to answer them... and so few comments get through to the Courier Mail... I hate that!!!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> I posted a comment but it didn't get published. Maybe I shouldn't have said the previous commenters were stupid. Or maybe the website just agrees with those attitudes


I've given up commenting in newspapers - too many trolls and astroturfers


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 2, 2011)

Poor Snake. Hope he stays away from people in future.


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 2, 2011)

Id be surprised if the snake got out of that without some serious internal damage. What looks like nothing now can become an issue down the track when the broken bones begin to calcify, affecting movement.

I think the bloke in the hospital bed took it pretty well, fairly usual and reasonable reaction to an unusual situation.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 2, 2011)

there have been quite a few more positive comments now which is always good


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

Haha how many of them are from here? Nice to see the ones saying it should have been killed were in the minority


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine was published lol


----------



## scutatus (Mar 4, 2011)

This snake is fine, I have it in care at my facilities in Sydney and it has no mobility issues, no swelling in the area in which it was trapped. Radiographs gave no indication that there were any fractures. Quite amazing given the nature of the situation it was in. Anyway, i will feed it, make sure it processes its food and then wait for it to slough and if all goes well, send it back to the Central Coast. In a more comfortable mode of transport this time!!!!


----------



## slim6y (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I just smiled - Fangs for the comments guys... It really makes a difference when we put it out there so politely... 14 comments, and the first four are pwned!!!

I think we should troll newspaper websites more often!

"It never ceases to amaze me the ingnorant people saying 'the only good snake is a dead one'. Snakes are awesome creatures and should be respected."

"Three of these four comments appear to be from the most ignorant of all Australians. It would pay to keep your ideas to yourself and stop trolling Newspaper sites for a bite. "

"It goes to the complete lack of understanding about nature and how everything is connected that people beleive the only good snake is a dead one. When your yards and houses start getting overrun by rodents you would wish they were around. "

"What is wrong with you people? "The only good snake is a dead one"? Snakes are not a threat to humans except in freak circumstances like this one or when stupid people decide to taunt them. I'm glad to hear the snake and the man are both fine and hope it is released back to its natural habitat soon"

"kt of rochedale and larry of bulimba- you obviously have no idea what a food web is or how the world works. please look it up and stop posting ignorance."

"so you think " that the only good snake is a dead one" they keep mice and other vermin down they can use the venom in antivenem for snake bite victims Lords only knows what we bushies would do if we didn't have the snake bite kit... "

"My worst fear in the whole world is snakes but I respect their right to exist. Shame on you K.T. and Larry, may your houses be over run with rats with no snakes to keep them down!"

"the snake was only acting out of fear, snakes are a part of the natural ecosystem. i find it disgusting that people have such a hatred/fear of these animals. if it was a koala or something cute and cuddly everyone would saying "ohhh poor thing". but then again most people fear what they don't understand and most people won't bother picking up a book to learn much about what they fear either!"

"I'm happy the snake lived. Was simply in the wrong place at the wrong time. I'd hardly advocate having a snake killed because of what happened. Kudos to Mr Vella for not wanting it killed."

Snake people for the win!


----------

